# Cách chọn đồ móc len xinh yêu cho bé ngày hè



## mai lan (25/6/18)

Một số ý tưởng đồ len móc cực xinh cho bé dưới đây sẽ giúp các mẹ có được những lựa chọn phù hợp cho bé trong ngày hè.

*Mũ len ngày hè cho bé*
Mũ len thường là sản phẩm quen thuộc và được nhiều mẹ ưa chuộng vì đẹp, chất liệu an toàn và thoáng cho bé. Đối với mùa hè, len móc thưa vừa thoáng vừa dễ chịu đối với bé, nhất là những bé dưới 6 tháng tuổi.  Có rất nhiều kiểu mũ len thích hợp cho bé: mũ không vành cho trẻ sơ sinh, mũ có vành, mũ nồi điệu đà cho bé gái, hay kiểu mũ kín tai ngộ nghĩnh cho bé trai. Mùa đông các mẹ dùng len móc, còn mùa hè thì dùng sợi cotton hoặc len mỏng để tạo độ thoáng nhé.




_Mũ vành kết hợp nơ điệu đà cho các bé lớn_




_Bạn sẽ cực kỳ bất ngờ trước vẻ ngoài đáng yêu của em bé nhà mình khi được đội một chiếc mũ móc xinh yêu như thế này_








_Một số ý tưởng đồ len móc cực xinh cho bé để các mẹ tham khảo._
​*Giày ngày hè cho bé*
Những đôi giày móc luôn khiến mọi người phải trầm trồ thán phục bởi sự sáng tạo của người làm. Bạn có thể tự tay móc hoặc chọn mua cho bé một đôi giày búp bê xinh xắn, một đôi xăng đan len cực mềm yêu, hay một đôi dép quai năng động để bé đi ngày hè. Kiểu dáng của những đôi giày dép này đảm bảo bạn không thể tìm thấy ở các loại giày dép trên thị trường. Đặc biệt, giày dép làm từ len sợi mềm mại và êm hơn nhiều so với các loại làm bằng nhựa hay da tổng hợp. Mẹ hoàn toàn không sợ các bé đi đau chân một chút nào.












​Ngoài ra, những phụ kiện như băng đô cho bé hay nơ, dây buộc tóc cũng khá được các mẹ ưa chuộng và trở thành món phụ kiện không thể thiếu đối với các bé.

*Cần chú ý kiểm tra chất lượng*
Kiểm tra sợi len: sợi len có đủ mềm mịn, thấm hút, có gây kích ứng da cho bé không. Kiểm tra xem thợ kết các phụ kiện có chắc chắn không (Bé ở độ tuổi này rất thích bỏ mọi thứ vào miệng). Đối với giày len, cần kiểm tra xem giầy có được giấu mối (sợi len) cẩn thận không (Khi mang vào chân, chỉ cần 1 sợi len vướng vào ngón chân có thể gây nguy hiểm cho bé). Form giày phải ôm chân bé. Sợi len đều có độ giãn. Nếu nón, áo len giãn thì lớn bé còn mặc được, nhưng giày len thì không nên chọn như vậy. Chọn giày có kích thước nhỉnh hơn chân bé khoảng 0,5 cm là được. Với bé tập đi, nên gắn thêm đế cao su tránh trơn trượt, giúp bé thoải mái di chuyển. Lưu ý cuối cùng là giày hở mũi không đảm bảo an toàn cho bé đang tập đi. Vì vậy bạn chọn giày bít mũi sẽ tốt hơn.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

